# Breeder in Texas



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm looking for Breeder recommendations in Southern Texas if possible, not for show but good health lines. My last 2 girls were super healthy & spoiled !! One lived 14 years and she was largest of that litter, when fully grown she was 22 lbs. with a big dog bark & love of my life. My other little girl was near show or thought to be and 15 lbs. lived 13 years. I will post some pictures following.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Look forward to seeing them!! <3 

This is my crew!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome Debi. Can't wait to see your pictures! And Karen - Kodi looks HUGE in that photo!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Welcome Debi. Can't wait to see your pictures! And Karen - Kodi looks HUGE in that photo!


I know! And he's not really THAT big LOL! It was a phone photo taken by my dog sitter Panda looks big too. I don't know why. But otherwise, it's so cute...


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome! Your little girl looked exactly like my Dexter does! I hope you are able to find another puppy soon...they bring so much joy to our lives❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debi Helferich said:


> I'm looking for Breeder recommendations in Southern Texas if possible, not for show but good health lines. My last 2 girls were super healthy & spoiled !! One lived 14 years and she was largest of that litter, when fully grown she was 22 lbs. with a big dog bark & love of my life. My other little girl was near show or thought to be and 15 lbs. lived 13 years. I will post some pictures following.


Oh, what adorable girlies!!! <3


----------



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh wow how cute, love those eye brows!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Your girls are just beautiful! Good Luck in your search for a new pup.:smile2:


----------



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you, my son has a little boy that looks very similar to Ditto except no gray ears which are very pretty.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Debi Helferich said:


> I'm looking for Breeder recommendations in Southern Texas if possible, not for show but good health lines.


Ricky came from Tigerlily Havanese - Beloved pets and quality show dogs in the Houston area. He is an impressive, smart, sturdy, healthy specimen. He was sold to another breeder at 12 weeks as a potential stud. He placed in the top 5 in the US in the 2014 Havanese Specialty in conformation puppy class. He was sold to me at 9 months because the breeder could not use him as a stud. If you look at TigerLily's "past litters -2" page, you will see Ricky with his litter mates. He is the strapping male trying to explore outside the box they are in. He has retained his enormous curiosity to this day and LOVES to explore.

I think Carol might have something you like in a future litter.

Ricky's Popi


----------

